# My baby's urine smells very strong today.



## Buffy71

Harriet's wee smells really strong today. It even smells like she's pooped! She hasn't missed a feed and I give her the odd bit of boiled water so it's not a hydration issue. 

Anyone else noticing this?


----------



## steph1505

Brandons pee absolutely stinks!! He isnt dehydrated or anything so I hadnt been worrying about it! x x x


----------



## Buffy71

Thanks for replying sweety. I feel better knowing it's not just Harriet. 

Xx


----------



## Buffy71

Thanks for replying sweety. I feel better knowing it's not just Harriet. 

Xx


----------



## steph1505

No problem!! I dont know if it means anything...I never thought anything of it! I just thought..."ugh his pee stinks!!" Haha! x x x


----------



## kellysays2u

Athenas pee always stinks too. Her dad will be like eww she pooed but her diaper will be clean. I just call her my little stinker cause shes always fully hydrated and what not. I think its just how they are. It could also be how long its been there without noticing it.


----------



## Madmum34

I changed nappy brand and noticed this. I returned to the others and it went!!! Strange!!! :baby:


----------



## MummyKaya

Same here, I think which brand of nappies you use makes a difference, I personally find huggies make the odour strong!


----------



## Buffy71

Funny you should say about nappy brand - I swapped to pampers yesterday from huggies - I don't think it was stronger - you're right it was just different. Smelly!! Pooooeeeeey. 

Thanks ladies for all your replies xx


----------



## AP

could be some farts lingering :rofl: but i have the same and both pampers and huggies do this to us!


----------



## Kte

I have found this too, sometimes it smells like a dirty nappy but its just wee! So long as your LO is nice and active as usual and eating the same then I'm sure they are fine. There seems to be a lot of people on here experiencing the same!

My LO has just been in hospital these last two days (found blood in her poo which turned out to be an anal fissure) and she had lots of urine tests and all except one came back fine. They said the one that didn't come back ok could have been a dodgy result. So, thats what I mean by so long as your LO is acting as usual and seems well then its most likely nothing to worry about. Only worry if there are other symptons along with it.

:flower:


----------



## Buffy71

Thanks hon. Sorry to hear your lo has been through the mill. Our lo had a little dry crack on her anus in the first week cos I was using sudocreme. I panicked when I saw the blood when wiping her bottom after a poo - luckily it was on the outer edge so on closer exam could see where it was coming from and hubby managed to calm me down before I took her to hospital. Mw confirmed the next day and told me to use Vaseline instead and she hasn't cracked down there since. Phew!

Thank you for your advice. Xxx


----------



## Kte

Thanks! Yeah, I can't believe it took 2 days to get that diagnosis, it just kept on being missed, but at least we know that she is okay otherwise! I will keep vaseline in mind to help hers heal x


----------



## Mynx

We've noticed that Evie's pee really stinks too, it always has! We were using Sainsbury's nappies for a while and it didnt seem to smell as much but when we went back to Pampers (Huggies make it smell the same too) the smell came back.. my OH thinks it smells quite beefy, like OXO or Bisto gravy :rofl:


----------



## Buffy71

Haha! Yes exactly!! I was sniffing the cat food and looking round the flat incase there was cat sick somewhere! I said to hubby it smelled meaty ( when I was still searching for the cause of pong). I even blamed the leather of his new boots at one point! :)


----------



## BabeeAngel

Maybe it's a ploy from the diaper companies to make us change them more so they make more money LOL....


----------



## mamamia15

iv noticed that when iv had couple coffees the day after my daughters wee smells, im breastfeeding so iv just connected it to that.

its strong musty smell but no infection or anything so probly is caffeine.


----------



## lisa9999

Sophie's wee smells stronger when she is teething x


----------



## NAndersonx

Hi, Im not able to post threads for some reason its bringing up an error 500? 

Anyways

Since switching to hungrier baby milk, My 6 week old daughters urine has started smelling very stong. Has anyone else noticed this happening to their babies? Its so strong its causing her clothes to smell too! Should i get her checked by the Health Visitor just incase she has a UTI? I dont think she has as surely she would be crying when she pees? And Her urine has only just started since switching milk.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

:flower:


----------



## NAndersonx

bump


----------



## babyjan

Aww this is an old thread lol

No experience with this hun but I'd say get her checked by her health visitors, it could just be from the change in formulas x


----------

